# How to sex a dove.



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

When I read on how hard it was to sex doves I thought there is no way I will find someone to find me a male and female right off the bat. But this young man at the bird farm picked me out a male and female, well I pointed out who I wanted then he checked. He said the males have an angular hip area, as with the females, they have a smooth hip area.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

And so far he has been right on. Everyone goes to Phillip. lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"Many fanciers utilize the sexing of the Ringnecks by doing the "pelvic bone" test. The bird is held upright & your index finger is run up between the legs to the vent area. For a male the two bones should be stiff, pointed & almost touching each other at the tips. In females the pelvic bones should be more curved, spongy, rounded at the tip & your finger should almost fit between the ends. This is not 100 %, as either scenario can be found on either sex." quote from ring neck dove site.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

What bird farm in California do you go to?


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

The Magnoila Bird farm in Riverside, Ca.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It isn't too hard to tell about 80% of the time just by behavior as an adult. Depending on the pairing, you can also tell by sex-linked inheritance of traits.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is where I have bought all of my doves also.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Nancy do you know a young man named Phillip? He on;y works on Saturdays. I was in there on Wednesday and the doves inside are sitting on eggs. Oh, they are so cute.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

No I don't think I know Phillip.I ended up with 2 hens when I wanted a pair.I am very happy with my 2 hens anyways.This is my 2nd time buying from them.My 1st doves from the bird farm lived to be 23yrs old.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats a long happy life for your birds.  That young man Phillip really loves birds and was very helpful to us.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I will ask for him the next time I buy doves.Do you have any pictures of your doves?


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, how do I post the?


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Nancy, remember he is only there on Saturdays.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> "Many fanciers utilize the sexing of the Ringnecks by doing the "pelvic bone" test. The bird is held upright & your index finger is run up between the legs to the vent area. For a male the two bones should be stiff, pointed & almost touching each other at the tips. In females the pelvic bones should be more curved, spongy, rounded at the tip & your finger should almost fit between the ends. This is not 100 %, as either scenario can be found on either sex." quote from ring neck dove site.


I can second this statement. It has worked for me about 95% of the time when trying to figure out who is who and what is what. You have to wait until they've lost all their fuzzies and start to get the iridescence in their necks in though.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

How funny is that? Because I only go on Saturdays.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Great. Maybe you can let me know the next time you head down there and I can pop in also.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok that would be nice.


----------

